# Question about the forms of ID needed to take the NREMT.



## PanzerKitty (Jan 26, 2011)

I am confused on the second type of ID I need to bring in. It says on the NREMT website this...

"The first ID must be a non-expired government-issued ID that includes a permanently affixed photo and your signature. The second ID must be non-expired and include your name and signature."

For the second ID can I use a birth certificate or a social security card? I would prefer to use my birth certificate since that is all I have at the moment. Could someone please answer this question for me please? Thank you.


----------



## Hockey (Jan 26, 2011)

I used DL and Social Security card.  I think?


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 26, 2011)

i used my DL and my emt license


----------



## catatonic (Jan 26, 2011)

I brought in my .mil ID as well as a state drivers licence. The place I tested was only interested in my state ID however.


----------



## RESQGUY (Jan 26, 2011)

I used the same to forms as CATATONIC. That place is pretty secure though. I thought I was getting in to the CIA or something! :blink:


----------



## AZnewbieMedic (Jan 26, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing....was debating on if a signed credit card or debit card would suffice as the second ID


----------



## NREMTroe (Jan 26, 2011)

I used DL and CPR card


----------



## code3suby (Jan 27, 2011)

just need your drivers license, and social...


----------



## PanzerKitty (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  I just scheduled my test for tomorrow. I am gonna take a credit card and a CPR card along with my state ID.  Wish me luck everyone. ^_^


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 27, 2011)

I just used my DL and passport  They work


----------



## clhampton75 (Jan 29, 2011)

NREMTroe said:


> I used DL and CPR card



I tried this. They wouldn't accept my cpr card. I was not impressed at all with the Little Rock testing facility.


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 29, 2011)

i believe the instructions say government issued ID. I do like the library card idea...


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 29, 2011)

DL and signed credit card worked for me.


----------



## clhampton75 (Jan 30, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> i believe the instructions say government issued ID. I do like the library card idea...



"When you arrive at the test center on the schedule test date, you will be required to show two forms of identification. The first ID must be a non-expired government-issued ID that includes a permanently affixed photo and your signature. The second ID must be non-expired and include your name and signature." - Pearson Vue Authorization to Test Form.

It says the first ID can be:

State Issued Driver's License 
Military Identification Card 
State issued Identification Card 
Passport


----------



## PanzerKitty (Feb 2, 2011)

clhampton75 said:


> I tried this. They wouldn't accept my cpr card. I was not impressed at all with the Little Rock testing facility.



I used my CPR card and ID. they allowed it.  guess it depends on the place?


----------

